# RME HDSPe AIO, dumb question.



## rigoletto@ (Jun 18, 2017)

Hello,

I am willing to buy a RME HDSPe AIO sound card to use together with a headphone amplifier (with preamp) I am also willing to buy.

I saw it is supported on FreeBSD using snd_hdspe(4), however I do not know if the analog outputs of that card are or can be configured to output at "line level".

I took a look on its manual and it seems to be exactly the case, being the headphone output the one to be controlled using the mixer, but I am not certainly about that.

Can someone lighten it for me? Also, if possible, if that card really work well on FreeBSD?

Many thanks.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jul 3, 2017)

Bump.


----------

